# Trade Proposal



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Kieth Van Horn and Jason Terry for Marbury and filler.

Some guy proposed this in a chat room, and I laughed. I told him the whole city of Dallas would mass suicide if that happened. Then he told me he was a Dallas fan, and I said I'd most it here to show him how offbase he is. Would you want this trade as a Dallas fan?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

No. Sure he is more talented than them but he is a cancer, and im not talking about his Zodiac sign.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

no way terry is better, he loves dallas, and is cheaper too


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I wouldn't give you Uwe fricking Blab for Mebury.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I love StarBury...but it aint worth it...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I tried to tell him your reactions but he never came back into the chatroom. Thanks anyways, I'll try to talk some sense into him. I was surprised that you guys don't seem to be as shocked by the offer as I was though... :cheers:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Kieth Van Horn and Jason Terry for Marbury and filler.
> 
> Some guy proposed this in a chat room, and I laughed. I told him the whole city of Dallas would mass suicide if that happened. Then he told me he was a Dallas fan, and I said I'd most it here to show him how offbase he is. Would you want this trade as a Dallas fan?


As a Mavs fan (hypothetically) sure, but only if i can give you Nowitzki and Dampier with it for a box of chicken selects :biggrin:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Stephon is not a winner. He brings down organizations where ever he goes.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Stephon is not a winner. He brings down organizations where ever he goes.


That is not true, he just hasn't been in a situation which fit his style of play. The only time he's been a good situation was in Minnesota. Also the same can be said with Steve Francis, because he needs a allstar to make it far. The same wit Marbury. He could really help out the Mavs, and help out their offensive game.



> no way terry is better


what illicit drugs are you on Marbury is better then Terry
Marbury stats
PPG 18.4 
RPG 3.4 
APG 6.4 
SPG 1.28 
BPG .07 
FG% .441 
FT% .756 

Terry Stats
PPG 16.7 
RPG 1.7 
APG 3.7 for a pg that is poor.
SPG 1.19 
BPG .42 
FG% .476 
FT% .714 
3P% .421


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> He could really help out the Mavs, and help out their offensive game.


No, the Mavs would be a worse team easily if we were stuck with Mebury on the team.



dynamiks said:


> what illicit drugs are you on Marbury is better then Terry


Terry realizes there are 4 others on the court with him and is clutch as hell. Yes, he's better than Stephon.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> No, the Mavs would be a worse team easily if we were stuck with Mebury on the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Terry realizes there are 4 others on the court with him and is clutch as hell. Yes, he's better than Stephon.


If Terry realed knew that he wouldn't have 3apg while marbury doubles him in that catogory.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

marbury > terry

marbury's contract <<<<<< terry

so

terry > marbury


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> If Terry realed knew that he wouldn't have 3apg while marbury doubles him in that catogory.


Actually most of the assists that terry creates are never counted because the shots taken are slashes toward the basket instead of jump shots.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> If Terry realed knew that he wouldn't have 3apg while marbury doubles him in that catogory.


If you actually watched any Mavs games and knew how the Mavs offense works you wouldn't have written this incorrect statement.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Starburry is a better player then Terry but Terry is way better for the Mavs...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd rather trade KVH with Pavel to Indiana for Croshere and Pollard. Pollard is another good rebounder that can really help this team, while Croshere is closer to KVH style (although I think that KVH is better)... Indiana does it to be rid of Croshere salary...


----------

